# This Is One Strange Case - Woman Charged With Abducting Toddler



## Rsgal (Sep 4, 2019)

https://www.insideedition.com/woman...claims-childs-father-wanted-to-sell-her-55706


----------



## Rsgal (Sep 4, 2019)

I have just seen the updates that the child's body was found in Western Pa. How sad!


----------



## GodsPromises (Sep 4, 2019)

Something not right at all with this case.  I am friend's with the little girl's family on facebook.  Just sad around


----------



## Cheekychica (Sep 4, 2019)

We have an existing thread for this here:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/toddler-kidnapped-by-uber-driver-or-sold-by-her-father.845873


----------

